# Java > Interfaces Graphiques en Java > AWT/Swing >  [JXTREETABLE] Quelqu'un aurait il un exemple sympa de ce composant?

## Lambrosx

Bonjour,
je voudrais me servir du composant jXTreeTable, mais je ne sais pas comment l'utiliser. J'ai bien trouv qqes petits trucs  force de bidouiller, mais rien de plus.
J'ai eu beau regard les docs swinglab du SDK et chercher sur google, je n'ai mme pas trouv d'explications simples avec des exemples. Je voudrais tout simplement crer des colonnes puis insrer des valeurs. Si quelqu'un a un morceau de code  me montrer, ca serait super cool.

Merci d'avance.

----------


## Lambrosx

Bon comme je n'ai pas eu de rponse, j'ai pos ma question sur le forum de sun.
Si personne ne m'a rpondu, et vue le nombre de visite, ca veut peut tre dire que je ne suis pas le seul  tre interess.
Donc je mets un lien d'exemple, qui j'espre sera utile  d'autre, que l'on m'a donn en rponse:
http://jroller.com/resources/j/jrapp/TestTreeTable.java

----------


## yohan13

Bonjour,

Merci d'avoir post ce lien mais je n'arrive toujours pas malgr l'exemple a afficher mes colonnes correctement.
En fait j'ai une liste avec le nom de toutes mes colonnes et je voudrai pouvoir les visualiser dans mon jtree.

Merci pour la reponse

----------


## Rheym

Salut  tous, je vien moi aussi poser ma candidature  l'obtention d'un tutorial ou d'un exemple simple pour gnerer un JXTreeTable. ::coucou::  

L'exemple donn prcdemment fonctionne pas mal, mais pour ce qui est de la comprhension...eh ben je cherche toujours...

Je voudrais comprendre correctement comment est gnr l'arbre, comment le remplacer par un arbre perso (en bidouillant je devrais pouvoir y arriver mais franchement pas intrss si c'est pour ne rien y comprendre).

Ensuite o sont spcifie les donnes du reste du tableau...

Je crois le must serais un exemple avec un arbre statique et des donnes qui le sont aussi, afin de bien comprendre la mthode de fonctionnement ^^

Bon ben en esprant que quelqu'un aurait ca sous la main,

Je vous remercie.

----------


## sinok

Par l:
Une source simple pour comprendre comment l'utiliser
http://jroller.com/resources/j/jrapp/TestTreeTable.java
Quelquechose d'un peu plus complexe:
http://articles.lightdev.com/gantt/gantt_article.pdf

----------


## Rheym

Je te remercie avant tout sinok, c'est toujours agrable d'avoir une rponse aussi rapide  :;): 

Malheureusement je voulais te faire remarquer que ton premier lien est identique  celui dj existant quelques messages prcdemment.

Le deuxime comme tu l'indique est quand  lui plus ardu.

Je n'ai malheureusement qu'une trs maigre exprience de java, c'est donc peut-tre cela qui me rend la comprhension du premier document si ardue.
J'arrive bien  en comprendre certaines ficelles, mais l'ensemble m'chappe.

A vrai dire c'est  partir de la section de gnration de PersonTreeTableModel que je bloque....(c'est aussi  partir de la que les commentaires commencent  se faire des plus rares dans le code)

Je ne suis dj pas un habitu de la syntaxe <...>, mais alors en plus vu comme ca part en gnration alatoire de toutes donnes, je m'y perd.
Ce qui concerne les overrides...je ne vois meme pas ce que cela fait.
Je lis bien que c pour modifier une mthode dclare dans la superclasse, mais je vois pas trop le principe ni le besoin... Ah si j'avais le temps de tout comprendre  ::(:  

Mais bon soit, je vais essayer de dblayer encore un maximum dans ce prog, qui  premire vue semble l'un des rares dont le code soit accessible ( pour tout dire c'est le seul que j'ai actuellement trouv sur le net dont j'ai compris quelques lignes  ::aie::  )

Si maintenant quelqu'un connait d'autres sources utiles, je suis toujours preneur, et d'avance merci  :;):

----------

